# Anfängerin sucht Gilde



## LadySarah (27. September 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe frisch mit WoW Angefangen und ich suche nun eine nette Gilde. Im Moment habe ich eine Jägerin auf Un'Goro, aber es kann auch einen anderen Server sein, dann fang ich halt neu an.


----------



## Babsaliena (28. September 2011)

schau dich doch mal bei uns um, ob dir gefällt was du dort findest 

http://www.telperions-waechter.com


----------



## heroes27 (28. September 2011)

Babsaliena schrieb:


> schau dich doch mal bei uns um, ob dir gefällt was du dort findest
> 
> http://www.telperions-waechter.com




lol ich habe bei euch mich umgeschaut aber bei euch ist ja keiner on


----------



## Babsaliena (28. September 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*@heroes27 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


hahaha  du bist ja lustig. Es ist TAG und Menschen *arbeiten *um diese Zeit. Schau gegen 20 Uhr wieder rein ^^[/font]


----------



## Norabella (28. September 2011)

Servus zusammen,

die Gilde "früher war alles besser" wurde vor kurzem von drei WoW-Urgesteinen auf dem Server
Destromath gegründet.
Viele Jahre spielten wir miteinander, leiteten früher gemeinsam eine ordentliche Raidgilde
und kamen hier nach Wiedereinstieg auf Destromath wieder zusammen.

Es musste nicht lange darüber nachgedacht werden, eine neue Gilde zu gründen oder nicht.
Als Mitglieder der Fraktion ü30 und den bei allen bestehenden Verpflichtungen mit Familie
und Beruf, liegt unser Bestreben nun in einer kleinen und feinen Gilde, die in naher Zukunft
aus einem zusammengewachsenen und funktionierenden Kern bestehen soll, welcher die investierte
Zeit in das Hobby WoW sinnvoll und gemeinsam mit Spaß an der Freude nutzt.

Ein evtl. Raidbetrieb kann, wenn es dann soweit ist und die Zeit es erlaubt, natürlich auch mit
stehender Struktur ins Auge gefasst werden....muss aber nicht und ist auch kein Primärziel.
Es gilt "in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft" und bezogen auf die jahrelangen Erfahrungen jedes Einzelnen
von uns, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.

Unsere Aktivitäten bis und mit max. Level 85 sollen sein:

gemeinsame Instanzgruppen
freie Onlinezeiten
gemeinsames Questen, Daylies , PvP
das gemeinsame Abklappern von Raidinstanzen vergangener Tage (Vanilla,BC,WotLK)
Raids 85 (kein Progress, nach Absprache)

Wir bieten Euch:

Keine Mitgliederfluten
Eine kleine gemütliche Gilde, in welcher jeder eine tragende Rolle spielen kann


Bei Interesse meldet Euch einfach ingame bei einem unserer Mitglieder bzw. kann man sich gegebenenfalls vorher mal im TS unterhalten.
Eine instant invite Massengilde ohne Charakter, wie es die Gegebenheiten fördern, entspricht absolut nicht unserem Spielsinn und wird es nicht geben.

http://fwab.ucoz.de/

Grüße
Fanti


----------

